# Agility Newbie



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi all,

I am totally and completely new to the agility thing, but I really, REALLY want to get involved in it with Rocky...I just don't even know where to start. Is 5 months too young to start basic agility training? We're working on obedience at home, and are starting formal classes mid-April. Rocky absolutely LOVES physical challenges, so I think we would have a blast in agility. I've just emailed a local contact that I found on the USDAA website, but any information that all of you seasoned agility pros can give me would be greatly appreciated. I'm really excited to get involved in this!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I would not jump him just yet. Some clubs (I know mine does) offer puppy classes, where they will be taught to go through tunnels and things that don't involve jumping.


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree, I know he's not ready for that yet (especially with bones still growing), but I would like to get him around some things just so that he can get used to the idea of it - like a small A frame and tunnels.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Not a seasoned pro but I started Lancer in a puppy agility foundation class when he was 4 mos. While we introduces the dog walk and A frame at it's lowest possible level and without the dogs running over them, we don't spend a lot of time on them except working on contact work at the bottom. We only do channel weaves at the moment and again pretty infrequently. The focus is going through the jumps, contact work, send outs and communication/footwork (us humans!). Jumps are now only set at 8 inches but we started with no bars at all. We've done tunnel work from the beginning.

Look for classes specific for puppy foundation work. Be aware that that smaller dogs will mature structurally faster and may progress to the fuller heights and straight weaves sooner than you should with a GSD or larger dogs and have that discussion with the instructor so you're on the same page.

Have Fun!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree about the puppy foundation classes if you can find a good one..

My Masi will be one next week, and the only thing I've really introduced her to, is the tunnel and she's raced over the aframe a few times..

Right now I'm concentrating more on the obedience end of things and will then transfer that to agility at some point..I think having rock solid basic obedience down is key but having fun on the puppy agility end of things is good too )

Have fun
Diane


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Agility Newbie - Columbus, Oh classes/clubs?*

Welcome to the Wonderful World of Agility! Fun fun fun.

Best thing to start with is general socialization with everything you can think of, and run into the stuff you wouldn't have thought of! Have you seen this thread with tons of photos of ideas for 'socialization' (click here) there are so many good ideas shown I'd have never thought of. 

Additionally, we all need a basis in obedience. Having to get a solid 'stay' (with distractions), a 'sit' and a 'down', as well as a dog that's controlled on leash is a must. So your obedience classes will be a great start.

Prior to finding a good class/club, I wouldn't do too much else 'agility' on your own. Because it's easy to accidentally teach something that needs to be 'fixed' or just not knowing the proper foundation steps to get to proper obstacle performance. 

CLICKER TRAINING!!!! Great fun thing for you and your pup that all the top trainers I know use. http://clickertraining.com/ 

A good intro video is http://www.clickertraining.tv/product.html?item=FREE-01


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Agility Newbie - Columbus, Oh classes/clubs?*

Thank you! That's great advice, and just what I needed to know. I haven't gotten a response from the email I sent, so I'll have to try another route. My mom works with someone who has his spaniels in Agility, so I'll see if I can find out from him if there is a puppy foundation class. 

In the mean time, we are working on obedience. Thank you for the clicker training link Maggie! I actually just bought a clicker a week ago, and OMG - I wish I had been using one for all my dogs! It's been great! Rocky has picked up on it REALLY well, and I'm even using it to work with Shelby on some of her territorial issues. I LOVE the clicker!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Agility Newbie - Columbus, Oh classes/clubs?*

http://www.agilityevents.net/index.php?page=Events
watch out for the agility bug!! I have added a link for you to check out agility events near your (select your state and prob AKC, CPE, NADAC) and see what comes up. Going to watch a competition or volunteering to help at one is a good way to get to met or get info on trainers in your local area... they often have a sign on their tent or flyers avail.. or ask people you see who they recommend for foundation training.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Agility Newbie - Columbus, Oh classes/clubs?*

There are two clubs in Columbus that I have experience with: BRAG and Wild Weavers.

http://www.bragagility.com
http://www.wildweavers.net

I have attended trials put on by both clubs.

~Kristin


----------

